# albino peacock



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Chay (Sep 11, 2008)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## digit (Sep 11, 2008)

:shock:  Double wow!!! Stunning.

Chay - It goes well with your byline "There is magic in believing".

Digit


----------



## Chay (Sep 11, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Chay - It goes well with your byline "There is magic in believing".


It certaily has a magical fairytale look about it.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like a giant snowflake!


----------



## Deda (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG!  My hubbys father raised Peacocks for years!  They are absolutely beautiful!   I LOVE the all white ones. Thanks for the lovely pictures.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2008)

Did he get any all white ones?


----------



## Becky (Sep 11, 2008)

That is just the prettyest thing I've seen in ages!


----------



## Deda (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, he had a couple. He had bajillions of weird and pretty birds and other fowl.

BTW- we inherited a parrot when DH's mom died.  any takers?  haha


edited because some fowl are foul


----------



## primitivekountry (Sep 12, 2008)

I have 2 all white peacocks...

I breed and raise peacocks, I have about 6 different colors....they are kewl!


----------



## 7053joanne (Sep 12, 2008)

Guess what has just been added to my wish list!  Amazingly beautiful!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## IanT (Sep 12, 2008)

thats awesome!... ive got a million of them running around the islands by sarasota i see all the time but theyre the typical colored ones...never seen an albino one yet but wooow....stunning indeed!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2008)

I am glad everyone is enjoying him!


----------



## mare61 (Sep 13, 2008)

My neighbor has a couple white peacocks too. She has a B&B in another town . It's a beautiful big old house with a huge backyard. She is planning on building a little chapel there and renting it out for weddings. I suggested she might want to keep some of those peacocks there too. Wouldn't that be an awesome touch????


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2008)

Would they pose w/ the flower girl for wedding photos  ?


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Stunning dawlings!


----------

